# first aid kit for puppy



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

im sure this has been talked about before. but, what are some good things to bring this hunting season for the pup? :huh:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I take a general first aid kit and added to it. 
I added a sissors, needlenose plier, some larger bandages and 
EMT gel, Superglue for if they break a nail, and I put a small 
disposable diaper in mine for this year as last year my springer hit a fence and had a cut on her front leg up high and I couldn't get a bandage to stay in place but I could have gotten the diaper to.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

This is the list I included in my books:

Items for Your First Aid Kit

1. Easily recognizable, weather-proof first aid container

2. Pepto-Bismol tablets

3. Gauze rolls and sterile Teflon bandages

4. Athletic tape, sticky tape, and stretchy tape

5. Rectal Thermometer

6. Sharp pocketknife

7. Eye ointment and flush

8. Topical spray

9. Cotton balls and Q-Tips

10. Hemostat (clipped to your over garment) for quills, thorns, etc

11. Buffered aspirin

12. Hydrogen peroxide

13. Rubbing alcohol - good for use under legs to cool down

14. Petroleum-based jelly

15. Muzzle


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

anti bacterial dish soap, or hand soap


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

a few questions on why and how to use a couple of iteams....

1. aspirin i thought that was bad for dogs.

2. rectal thermometer?????

3. hemostat what is it and how do you use it.

4. rubbing alcohol need more info. how to use it, why and how much..... :withstupid:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Hemostat = those clamp thingys you use to remove fish hooks. About $5.

EMT gel. Good stuff for man or dog.

Flashlight.

Bag Balm

Buffered aspirin is ok. Ibuprofen is not. Better yet get a few rimadyl from your vet.

Brian


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

fj,

Buffered aspirin is safe to use. Rubbing alcohol (when applied under the dogs legs) rapidly cools them. Water works, but the alcohol does it quicker. You would do this if pup overheats. The rectal thermometer is incredibly important in monitoring your pup's temp in the event of overheating. Normal temp in a dog that is working can range from 100-105. When it gets above 105...time to cool them down.

Mike


----------

